
Slackware changelog: “we're finally a modern, relevant Linux distro ;-)” - Tomte
http://www.slackware.com/changelog/current.php?cpu=x86_64
======
sadslacker
Welp, time to pick up over to BSD land. Pulse Audio is not something I want to
live with on my machines. Sorry Patrick.

------
zenlot
Finally, Slackware became funny again (may I use "again"?).

------
spb
They finally added a package manager?

